

Pieter Levels Is Bootstrapping 12 Startups in 12 Months. Ask Him Anything - nickhould
http://www.bootstrappers.io/posts/eiHZctkgDTkDiYC7H

======
CoderOnWelfare
That's awesome! I'm trying to do the same thing. I'm trying to do 6 bootstrap
starts in 12 months.

Although my digital nomadism is limited to cafe's with no time limit.

